# what is psk?



## clawhammer (Aug 25, 2018)

Is it my password I picked for my wireless router login? Im setting up wireless on my computer.


----------



## ShelLuser (Aug 25, 2018)

Providing a little more context would help.

Technically speaking PSK is a Pre Shared Key, nothing more and nothing less. Wikipedia has a whole article on it.


----------



## clawhammer (Aug 25, 2018)

ShelLuser said:


> Providing a little more context would help.
> 
> Technically speaking PSK is a Pre Shared Key, nothing more and nothing less. Wikipedia has a whole article on it.


yeah I saw. I am doing my wpa_supplicant.conf file and it says psk=""


----------



## rigoletto@ (Aug 25, 2018)

man(1) is your friend. wpa_supplicant.conf(5)


----------

